# New addition to the family



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My parents have been wanting to get a dog since I moved to a different city and they dont get to see Uno that much, so I've been checking petfinder for a suitable dog. They wanted to get a weim, but I just didnt think it would be the best idea due to their lack of experience. Long story short, my roomate has adopted her sisters doxie that she couldnt keep due to living situation, he was her foster dog for about a year, but she always thought that her sister would take him back eventually, until recently she told her that they dont want him. So I decided to take him for a test trial while visiting my family this week and so far so good, I will have to see how things work out long term, but I'm staying optimistic. 
Anyways, heres Indy


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, wow, he is SO cute!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cute! I hope it works out!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And a long-haired to boot! he's gorgeous. Obviously I am partial but I do believe he is extremely handsome.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a cutie!! I hope Indy gets to stay!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanky you, I was originally told he's a mix, but I dont see it, I think he's a full dachshund, just shorter hair. Hes a funny guy, loves to chase squirrels, climbs trees and snore. We still need to work on a recall, at this point I cant trust him off leash because he just takes off after a new scent, but he seems to be pretty smart, so I'm staying optimistic.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute. Hope it works out!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha! I think I'm too used to Mollie's MINI doxies. When I looked at that first picture, I was like, "did she post the wrong picture? That's a Golden mix!". Then I scrolled down. He's super cute! Hope it works out with your parents!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the great pictures!


----------

